# SIP Comet



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Well, my dear little pal Comet passed away, 4/28/15
I can't help but feel his death is all my fault, and when I knew he was dying, he kept himself alive for a whole day, before dying a couple hours after coming home from school. He was certainly a mellow little fish but he had a strong flare in him. Just thinking about the only 9 months I spent with him, digs a pit into my heart.  A big wave of realization has hit me... all my fish will eventually pass, and just knowing that, I can't look at them without thinking of the illness Comet had, as I always get frightened by Rocket's dragon scales, it makes me think he is pineconing. I guess I shouldn't be so afraid of death.. and just look into the future. Ill certainly miss him, it just doesn't feel right without him swimming up to see me at his tank... Im just glad he isn't in pain any longer, Im sad I couldn't euthanize him, as he looked like his soul had been flushed away in his last few days. I miss his bright beaming colors... I miss his wiggle and fluttering tail... oh gosh I'm tearing up...

Sorry about the length, I just had a lot to express, and no one who understands that I can express it to...


----------



## pftrex (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you very much.


----------



## kenny780 (Jan 14, 2015)

I bet he really loved you..


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Wow, Comet was a stunning fish, so handsome. I'm so sorry for your loss . Swim in peace Comet.


----------



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss  he was beautiful.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss I just lost my betta to


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone

Nova betta- I'm sorry about your loss as well , and thank you


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

I have also suffered a recent loss in my fish as well. He was my first boy, and I sympathize with you. It was also obvious to me that Indigo wasn't going to make it as well. Once they get to the point where they don't fight back, you can't either, and it's just heartbreaking to see them slowly get further and further away from who they used to be. Comet was a gorgeous boy- his colors were certainly very bright and beautiful.
Swim in peace, Comet, and I hope your spirit will find happiness wherever it is set to lay. 
Alaura, I send love and good luck with dealing what is next. Death is just a part of life, and honestly, Indigo has taught me many lessons throughout his short 8 months. I hope Comet has had the same impact on you. Rest in peace, little buddy.


----------

